# Trail cameras



## capetrees (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking to buy some trail cameras after my other one was stolen. (my fault, didn't secure it properly)

Looking through the list of cameras through Cabelas and Bass Pro, it's confusing to pick "the good one". I don't understand the difference between a $300 camera and an $80 dollar camera.What I want is something that can tell me buck or doe, antlers or not. I don't need huge MP to count eyelashes, just a good solid camera for still pics that can tell me whats coming by and when. I had a Primos Truth cam 60, $150, but I'm leaning toward a Wildgame Innovations series, probably the cheaper 5.0 MP W5E Micro camera, $80.

Any insight?


----------



## Boydt8 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Trail cam*

I used Tasco brand from Walmart, it has 5 mega pixels.
I paid 50 bucks... It does the job, just like I expected.
It worked just like the expensive trail camera's. 
Same as you I wanted to see horn, and cow elks, not see the veins on the horns.
Good luck!


----------



## RuffneckDave (Aug 20, 2012)

try the truth cam 35. find em for $80. ive got a few that took over 10k pics last season.

dave


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome Ruffneck, have some rep. The Mississippi crew is growing.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 20, 2012)

RuffneckDave said:


> try the truth cam 35. find em for $80. ive got a few that took over 10k pics last season.
> 
> dave



How cool? His first post and it was in my thread!! 

Welcome!!


----------



## RuffneckDave (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks.

been lurking awhile. mostly reading and searching on here.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 21, 2012)

Looked into a number of cameras including the Primos Truth cam 35. Anyone know what the distances are in daylight for the cameras to work? I see where it say the flash works out to so and so many feet but what distance will set the cameras off during the day?


----------



## RuffneckDave (Aug 21, 2012)

with the tc 35 id say 40 ft. in daylight. mostly put mine at feeders so they 'come to the camera' .
theres a website you can get refurbished truth cam 35s for $50.

dave


----------



## esshup (Aug 24, 2012)

I've owned a lot of different trail cameras, it all depends on what you're using it for (where it's set up) and what you expect out of it.

Moultrie, Scoutlook, a few others and Cuddie. The biggest thing for me is a fast trigger time. I've had so many pictures that were blank or pics of a deer's butt that it was getting frustrating. 

We can't bait here during season and hunt in the same area, so I had to set the camera on trails.

Cuddie infrared is my choice now, but the Reconyx is next on the list. Cuddie batteries wear out in a few weeks, but then again they've taken 1,000's of pictures. They're quieter too than some of the other cameras. I have a pic of one buck, a series of 3 pictures. He heard the camera and boogied out of there. He didn't get big by being stupid. Moultrie customer service sucks. I have one that I can't read the LCD screen to change the menu and they want the price of a new camera to fix it. ScoutLook took 3 tries and 9 months to fix the camera. Every time it was sent back it went to the back of the line. Never again. Had a bad Cuddie, replacement was here within a week.

A buddy had an $800 camera locked in a bear proof box, locked to a tree with a 3/8" python cable lock. Less than 2 weeks and it was gone....... If they want it, nothing is stopping them. The only way is with one that sends pics to your computer. They will still take it, but hopefully they'll be caught on camera first.

Here's that buck. Never mind the date and time. It was in late January 2011.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 25, 2012)

Bought 3 Wildgame 5 MP cameras. Small and compact so hopefully they will be unseen. Says they shoot out to 60'. We'll see what happens. 

True about the thieves, they'll get it if they want it. I'm thinking of having a buddy of mine make up some major boxes, thicker that normal steel and then attach them with hardened chain. If the thieves break that, I don't know what else there is unless, like you mention, the cameras that send the pic to your computer. Big money though.


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 25, 2012)

You guys that are having trail cameras stolen should try doing what I did, get a bottle of gorilla glue and use some natural pieces of bark and twigs to blend them in and loose those stupid straps in favor of a cordless drill and a couple of drywall screws...just make note of where you put them.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just bought a Primos truth camera. So far I have some does, birds, rabbits, and 1 opposum pic. No bucks yet. The bait I use is corn.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 31, 2012)

BAIT!!?? :msp_sneaky:

:waaaht: Not fair!!


----------



## blackoak (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a site that you can learn all you want about trail cameras. They test many cameras on quality and performance and post the results. I have learned much there. I have eight cameras. 2 Bushnell 436 Trophy Cams, 3 Scoutgard 550's, A Wildgame W6 and a Spypoint FLA. The Bushnells are my favorite as of now.
Chasingame.com discussion forum &bull; Index page


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Sep 3, 2012)

capetrees said:


> Looking to buy some trail cameras after my other one was stolen. (my fault, didn't secure it properly)
> 
> Looking through the list of cameras through Cabelas and Bass Pro, it's confusing to pick "the good one". I don't understand the difference between a $300 camera and an $80 dollar camera.What I want is something that can tell me buck or doe, antlers or not. I don't need huge MP to count eyelashes, just a good solid camera for still pics that can tell me whats coming by and when. I had a Primos Truth cam 60, $150, but I'm leaning toward a Wildgame Innovations series, probably the cheaper 5.0 MP W5E Micro camera, $80.
> 
> Any insight?



I have a Wildgame Innovations N8D. 8 megapixels, very clear pictures day & night. Got it at ####'s last fall for about $100. Came with batteries & 2 GB SD card. It does the job!


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 21, 2012)

*camera*

These are from a day after thanksgiving $40 Moultrie that is an old dinosaur but has taken lots of good pics.


----------



## Bigrod (Oct 6, 2012)

I have several wildgame cameras out. I like them for there ease of use. If its in a high traffic area be sure to check it often. I had one out on a trail and just had a 2gig card in taking pictures every minute in a high movement area and it filled the card in less than 30 days. Had to go thru 1075 pictures. Pretty much all but 5 or 6 actually had picture or turkey. The batteries seem to last for a good while also. I had 2 of them taken last year so had to get replacements ones too. Sucks that it happens. I had a cudde back out in the same location for 5 years and nothing bothered it and put out the 2 wildgame and in less than 2 months they were gone.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 7, 2012)

I use a couple of the Wild Game Inovations cameras that I got at "WallyWorld" to watch the gates & equipment at the job site. They will tell a lot about what's going on when you aren't there.
These are some visitors I had durring Spring Turkey season. Taken with a Bushnell Bone Collector.






The shot. Taken with one of the Walmart camera's.





After the shot.





Andy


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 5, 2012)

Update-I am on my 3rd primos truth camera. First one worked fine for about a month and then stopped taking pics. Cust service was great and they sent me another one in no time. It died after 3 weeks. Just got another one and it works just fine. Stay tuned.


----------



## ancy (Nov 5, 2012)

capetrees said:


> Bought 3 Wildgame 5 MP cameras. Small and compact so hopefully they will be unseen. Says they shoot out to 60'. We'll see what happens.
> 
> True about the thieves, they'll get it if they want it. I'm thinking of having a buddy of mine make up some major boxes, thicker that normal steel and then attach them with hardened chain. If the thieves break that, I don't know what else there is unless, like you mention, the cameras that send the pic to your computer. Big money though.



These are the ones I have and they do good for the money. I will post some pictures later. As far as getting stolen, put on the SD card THIS CAMERA HAS A REMOTE DOWNLOADER IF THE CAMERA IS RETURNED NO CHARGES WILL BE PRESSED!! THANK YOU!!

Sent from my XT881


----------

